# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Call time report for a sales representatives

## agyness.b

Hi all,
Hi all,
I was given a data of phone call duration made by sales rep in the last 3 months. I was asked to create a chart thats is showing daily or weekly if the minutes goes up or down. Also below thats the sort of data i have:

data.PNG
and graph I would like to make:
chart.PNG

I would be very happy if someone could help me.

Best,
Agy.

----------


## dflak

First of all, please attach a sample workbook so we can have some data to work with. Secondly, it looks like the data is amenable to pivot table analysis.

Attach a sample workbook (not a picture or pasted copy).  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a *BEFORE* sheet and an *AFTER* sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

----------


## agyness.b

Thank you for getting back!
I was wondering if for "call report" will be good to make a simple Control Chart with Mean, UCL and LCL?

Thank you,
Agy.

----------


## dflak

We can do that. I do that in several reports that I produce. However, I'm still going to have to see some data.

----------

